# What Free Range Exotics do you see where you hunt?



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm curious to see how far the imports are traveling these days. I heard of Axis 20 miles north of Brady recently, and my friend's dad claims to have seen Axis does on his place in Floresville. 

How far have you seen Nilgai? 

I'm sure the Auodad have spread from San Saba to Barksdale... seen 'em anywhere else?

We've got more Sika then Axis in Lukenbach... who else has 'em?

Any Blackbuck sightings more the 100 miles from Kerrville?

I found an Elund skull near Batesville but I'm pretty sure it was killed behind a high fence...

As for hogs... anyone not have 'em?

Any other crazy species out there?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Exotics*

We hunt halfway between Rocksprings and Sonora. We have the occasional axis deer. We do not want them started so we shoot every one we see, everytime we see them. Our neighbors have seen aoudads on their place. We do not have any pigs. We have been there 26 years, we killed one pig and had another on a game camera one time. 
Lots of WT and turkeys, that's the way I like it. (uh huh uh huh).
BB


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Segovia (8miles east 0f Junction) Axis, Sika, all 3 color phase of Fallow and Aoudad. An unreliable source said he saw 2 blackbuck but I'm not so sure. Plenty whitetail and turkey. Hogs are there but not real bad. I shoot as many of those as I can.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A buddy killed a Sika doe here in Walker Co this year..........but I don't think it came from the Hill Country!!!!!LOL


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

We're halfway between Brackettville and Del Rio on 90. 
We're starting to get overrun with Axis. Almost like fleas now.
Also have several large herds of Blackbuck, white & chocolate fallow, aoudad, and a rare Sika sighting every now and then.

This is all in Kinney county and low fence. 


Gettin' through the day with Tapatalk.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

JeepnTX said:


> We're halfway between Brackettville and Del Rio on 90.
> We're starting to get overrun with Axis. Almost like fleas now.
> Also have several large herds of Blackbuck, white & chocolate fallow, aoudad, and a rare Sika sighting every now and then.
> 
> ...


And NO pigs!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

RedFly said:


> I'm curious to see how far the imports are traveling these days. I heard of Axis 20 miles north of Brady recently, and my friend's dad claims to have seen Axis does on his place in Floresville.
> 
> How far have you seen Nilgai?
> 
> ...


 I'm never surprised to see axis, fallow or blackbuck anywhere west or NW of San Antonio. 
as far as aoudad go, TPWD is trying to kill them off in far west Tx to give Desert Bighorn a chance to re-establish.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

My families place is 7 miles west of Brady, and we have allot of axis and just started seeing blackbuck this year, pretty darn cool. Oh and no pigs thank goodness.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

An occassional Nilgai and no hogs. 10 miles south of Fal.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I was on a lease in Boerne. It butted up against the Guadalupe State park. We had free range Audad, Sika, black buck, white fallow and some type of rams. Hogs of course, never saw 1 Axis on the place. The park ranger said they shoot all exotics to keep the white tail around.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Killed a red stag doe in East Texas once.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nothing but WT , thank the Lord oh yes a few pigs not too many and finally beginning to see some Javelinas again. 

Charlie


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

We are 30 miles west of Rocksprings. I have personally seen WT, Axis, Turkey and hogs.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Sutton County -axis, sika, auodad, occasional black buck


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out ... invasive pests ... nearly as bad as Chinese Tallow.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

short brown people with water jugs.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

uncle dave said:


> short brown people with water jugs.


Not cool...


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

El Cazador said:


> Not cool...


Short, brown, water jug toting exotics are so not cool!!!


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

greater candian pintail redhead cross. Calhoun county


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

South of Roosevelt. Axis, Sika, Aoudad, and Blackbuck.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Had a lease near Utopias for several years...Had plenty of axis, blackbuck, and whitetail, along with some hogs.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Game*

I'm about 15 miles southwest of Rocksprings off of RR674 and near a high fenced game ranch. I've seen 2 blackbuck and an elk bull once. We see lots of turkey. Axis are getting more prevalent-I see some almost daily when I'm there. Whitetail are rebounding and doing well. Hogs were almost non-existent in 2002, got real thick 2004 to 2009 and are hard to trap and almost totally nocturnal now. All's right with the world (in Rocksprings at least!).


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Segovia. Black buck and all three fallows .


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Exotics*

Weve had Axis a couple of miles from our lease between Fredericksburg and Stonewall and now there on our lease klliied a 180 lb opening weekend. There are also black bucks in the area. Question I've been hunting for years and first year with Axis. Why does everybody want to kill off the Axis ?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My lease is about 5 miles East of Junction and we have plenty of WT along with Jap Sika, Dybowski Sika, all 3 Fallow, Blackbuck, some Axis (we don't see as many as last year), and lots of hogs and turkey.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Does this count?*

I've heard a rumor that someone has an exotic dancer stashed at his deer camp in Crockett county.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Our family has a place north of Leakey (low fence) and we see plenty of exotics. We mostly have Axis & Aoudad, but we see Fallow, Mouflon, and Sika occasionally as well. Someone down the road even took a free range red stag a few years back, so you really never know what's coming down from those hills.

Plenty of Whitetail as well and we do see hogs from time to time but nothing compared to what we see here in East Texas.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

South lllano County, we have Aoudad, Catalina Goats, the occasional white Fallow and one pair of Blackbuck. I'd like to see some Axis on our place. They are so tastey. We have lots of pigs too.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

We're about 15 miles from Rocksprings on 377 passing 41. And go in 2 miles off 377 into the hills. 

We see WT, axis, which are very common to see just about every hunt, blackbucks, good amount of hogs, aoudad and sika very rare but they do cross through.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

justme2007 said:


> Why does everybody want to kill off the Axis ?


Because studies have shown that the larger exotics that directly compete for food with whitetails (specifically Axis, Sika, and goats/sheep) will reduce the quality of the land for natives and will eventually push whitetails out of the area if not controlled.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/game_management/deer/exotics/

We shoot every exotic on sight (near Lukenbach) and we still have plenty around. You can't eliminate them only control them. Kinda like hogs.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Burnet Co.....WT....hogs....Blackbuck......Axis....Turkey.....Dove....Quail.......fish...and Beer......

I miss the lease


----------



## polecat ridge (Feb 25, 2010)

There are two kinds of ranches: those that have a hog problem and those that will eventually have a hog problem.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

*Map*

So here's a map from responses. Anyone have any challenges or additions to this map?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

RedFly said:


> I'm curious to see how far the imports are traveling these days.


I'm hunting near Freer. There are a lot of Imports in the area. Unfortunately none are the 4 legged type.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We see no exotics and boy a I glad.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

RedFly said:


> So here's a map from responses. Anyone have any challenges or additions to this map?


 Go ahead and put Lampasa Co down for Axis!!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Parts of our place in Brackettville used to be high fenced, but not any longer for the past few years. Still tons of axis and bb around. A few Audad, Sika and Red stag as well. I saw a Lechwe jump a low fence last year as well to cruise around. Here are a few pics from this year alone, all low fence. 
They must be eating all of the food, our deer are not looking so good so far......


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

I use to hunt a 5500 acre lease between Del Rio and Sonora off Dolan Ranch road near the Devils River area. Saw plenty of Aouda, Axis, WT and new last year....*HOGS*.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry, No exotics in Southwst Mcmullen county and am I glad... Whitetail only and a few hogs..


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I hunt in mason county and we have hogs and deer. No one on the place has seen anything other then deer or hogs


----------



## polecat ridge (Feb 25, 2010)

We hunt Schleicher County north of El Dorado off of FM 915, no exotics or hogs on our place. we only have 1700 acres leased so I can't speak for the entire county.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Harper, TX, Shot axis, seen black buck, sika, and new for this year a Barasingha.


----------

